
Onyx Boox Max2 PRO 13.3 Inch E-Reader Review - wbsun
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/onyx-boox-max2-pro-13-3-inch-e-reader-review
======
dozzie
Android, bleh. Long time ago they had such a good operating system with
readers that, among the others, supported ToC in PDFs and ePubs. Unfortunately
they ditched that all for some underdeveloped software.

